
San Francisco's confirmed case of Measeles may have exposed thousands - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2014/02/19/measles_confirmed_case_in_sf_area_may_have_exposed_thousands_to_the_contagious.html
======
lutusp
"Measeles"? You couldn't copy the original headline? Before you object to my
correction, consider that the headline makes your submission unsearchable
using "measles" as a keyword.

